
New Tesla 70D all-wheel drive, 240 mile range car for ~$75k - yla92
http://my.teslamotors.com/models/design
======
djloche
The price listed in the title is "after incentives & gas savings" and before
taxes.

For example: the 70kWh battery has the 'pitch' price at $56,895... except that
the actual cash price to the right is $76,200 delivered.

Edit: The main difference in this new edition is 70kWh battery and AWD vs the
previous 60kWh battery and RWD.

second edit: the HN title has been changed to more accurately reflect the cash
price of the car.

~~~
guava
Prices in other countries:

    
    
      US: ~$75k
      Canada: ~C$86k = ~$68k
      UK: ~£55k = ~$80k
      France: ~€70k = ~$74k
      Australia (varies with territory): ~A$115k = ~$88k

~~~
kriro
76240 Euro in Germany. There are no listed tax credits. For company cars it's
500 Euro/kWh maxing out at 10k in 2013 then -50/kWh and -500 total each year
so this year we'd be at 400 Euro/kWh maxing at 9k. For Teslas the max is the
only thing that matters because the battery easily outpaces the max (28k for
the 70D). +20 Euro/month in tax credit = 9240 Euro less for an even 67k. You
can also get a 42 Euro/month credit if you use the car at home so that's an
extra ~500/year.

I've recently read about a consulting company that switched to Tesla company
cars. The standard seems to be around Audi A6 level Diesels and the Tesla
There was also some talk about image ramifications both positive (especially
for IT consulting) and negative (especially for cost cutting consultants in
rough times). Pretty sure they said the standard cars would have been quite a
bit less expensive but they did it anyway because it's a net+ for the image
(+really cool :P). Interestingly they briefly mentioned that the move was a
huge plus in recruiting talent. Only anecdotal evidence but they added it as a
perk in the adds and it got talked about in every interview and was seen as a
good driver for talent acquisition.

Lol consultants and all but I could see the same reasoning helping with
recruiting programmers (we do love our tech toys after all)

------
jpgvm
It bugs me that they deduct the gas savings but don't include cost of charging
the car without access to superchargers.

That being said, it's good to see the prices coming down.

~~~
bdcs
It's about $4 per charge, at 7cents per kWh... Comes out to $250/yr. I guess
they should include it if you live in HI or somewhere else with high-priced
electricity, but realistically it is much, much less than, say, sales tax,
which they also don't include.

~~~
cookiecaper
Where do you live that electricity is actually 7c/kWh? I didn't really pay
attention to my power bills until I moved to Florida, but down here, the real
price is 14-17c/kWh; the actual kWhs are quoted as something like 7c but then
they add a 7c/kWh fuel surcharge and additional fees after you cross certain
usage thresholds.

~~~
ryan-c
I'm pretty sure my marginal rate for power is 35c/kWh here in the bay area. I
think PG&E may have special rate plans for EV charging though.

Edit: Oh, this is handy: [http://www.pge.com/cgi-
bin/pevcalculator/PEV/](http://www.pge.com/cgi-bin/pevcalculator/PEV/)

------
Theodores
The rule of thumb in the car business is that you have to sell 40000 of the
things to get the economies of scale needed to be viable. I am very for Tesla
and I would buy an 'S' the moment my lottery winnings come through, however,
is it an uncomfortable fact that despite the hype and hoopla they are not
hitting the numbers needed for economy of scale that the rest of the mass-
market auto industry lives by?

~~~
jblow
Before posting a question like this, please bother to look into the logistics
involving the company (for example, their actual plans for scaling). They are
a new car company. They do not yet have the capacity to manufacture at high
scale, but they are working on it. Whether or not they hit their plans, 40k
cars/year is well beyond their stated expectations for the year 2015.

I mean, are you supposed to be able to just wake up in the morning and say
"hi, I am a car company" and manufacture 50k cars?

------
istvan__
It is a very reasonable price for a fully electric luxury sedan with these
features.

~~~
threeseed
I would strongly disagree there. The interior quality e.g. leather, door/dash
finishings are very poor compared to other cars at this price point. It feels
far more like a basic Mazda than a Mercedes, LandRover etc.

I know you are paying a premium for electric but it is a luxury car none the
less.

~~~
largote
Nah, it does feel more premium than a Mazda, more like the entry-mid level
offerings from German luxury manufacturers (CLA, C-class, 2xx series, 3xx/4xx
series, A3, A4/A5) than their offering at those price points (E-class, 5xx/6xx
series, A6/A7).

~~~
threeseed
I still stand by my assertion. When I took it for a test drive it felt very
similar to the Mazda I drive for work. Maybe the models in the US differ quite
a lot from what we have in Australia.

It definitely doesn't feel like a $100K car (which is very expensive here in
Australia).

------
ck2
Did they move the date on the X again :-(

[http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx](http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx)

If I am going to have a fantasy tesla, I want the X

~~~
laggyluke
It says "The delivery estimate for _new_ reservations is early 2016".

That probably doesn't mean they start shipping first reservations later.

------
jakobegger
And it looks like supercharging is included as well! That base model just got
a lot more attractive...

But I'll still stick with my 12000€ car for now :)

------
callesgg
Relay cool that one can actually order the thing online :)

------
droopyEyelids
Should the title be altered to reflect the actual price of the car? It starts
at $75k (+$1200 in fees)

~~~
tlb
I agree, subtracting the price of gasoline in a conventional car isn't what
most people understand "price" to mean. Title changed from $55k to $75k.

~~~
Swizec
Wait, the price of petrol over the life-time of a car (10+ years) is _only
$20k_? Man, that's the best pitch I've ever heard to buy a nice sexy gas
guzzler with great engine/exhaust noise.

~~~
tdicola
Act now since big V8s are kind of going out of style. BMW is dropping the V8
from its new M3 and going to a turbo I6, Cadillac's new full-size will have a
twin turbo V6 instead of a V8, Mercedes is shrinking the size of its turbo V8
for AMG cars, and even the Mustang will have a turbo 4 cylinder option. In a
few years it wouldn't surprise me to only see stuff like the Corvette, Camaro,
Mustang, etc. have big 5+ liter V8s.

~~~
threeseed
They aren't kind of going out of style they absolutely are.

Buyers are very conscious of petrol pricing and being seen to be
environmentally friendly. Being "that guy" with the V8 is no longer cool like
it was in the 90s.

It's why F1 moved to 1.6L turbo V6 with lots of talk about moving to 4
cylinders in the future. It's all being pushed by the car manufacturers who
want R&D in those types of engines.

